

Java 8, Initializing Maps in the Smartest Way - minborg
http://minborgsjavapot.blogspot.com/2014/12/java-8-initializing-maps-in-smartest-way.html

======
virmundi
While the points are valid and interesting, it shows how much Java is still
not functional. 8 brings some niceties, but little more.

